# Claiming Unemployment Benefit & pregnant



## Rudolph12 (13 Jun 2007)

Hi, I am currently on Unemployment Benefit and job-seeking. I am 25 weeks pregnant and have not yet been successful in finding a job. It is looking likely now that I will probably get a job after baby is born as no-one looking to employ me right now while pregnant. 
I sign on every 4 weeks and just want to know if there is any way they can stop my benefit if they see me pregnant? Also, if I have no luck with finding work, I am due to sign on when baby is due so obviously won't be able to attend so do I just ring them at the time? I am hoping that I can keep claiming UB until I can find work because I am worried that once they know I am expecting, they might cut me off for a couple of weeks after baby is born because I won't fit 'genuinely seeking work' criteria during that stage.

If anyone has any advice or info on my query, I would very much appreciate it as the worrying is not good for baby! Thanks so much


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

Rudolph12 said:


> Also, if I have no luck with finding work, I am due to sign on when baby is due so obviously won't be able to attend so do I just ring them at the time?
> 
> I am hoping that I can keep claiming UB until I can find work because I am worried that once they know I am expecting, they might cut me off for a couple of weeks after baby is born because I won't fit 'genuinely seeking work' criteria during that stage.


You cannot legitimately claim _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _if you are not genuinely available for work.

There may be other welfare payments that you can claim - especially if you are a single parent living alone or else the family's income is below certain limits. Check www.welfare.ie


----------



## busymam (13 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You cannot legitimately claim _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _if you are not genuinely available for work.


 
This is not true. Have a look here. http://www.welfare.ie/foi/jb_jobseekben.html

*(c) Maternity Leave*

Pregnancy, including confinement, is not considered to be an incapacity for the purposes of Illness Benefit, or Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance. A person who is pregnant but who does not satisfy the contribution conditions for Maternity Benefit or Illness Benefit, and is not in receipt of wages from her employer, may be considered to satisfy the conditions of being available for and genuinely seeking work during pregnancy, including confinement in hospital or at home, unless there are other factors which could call her general availability for work into question. Such persons may be paid JB.
Budget 2002 provided for an extension of Maternity Benefit from 14 consecutive weeks to 18 consecutive weeks. Budget 2006 provided for a further extension of Maternity Benefit from 18 weeks to 22 weeks. The special signing and payment arrangements which apply to JB customers are now for a period of 26 weeks in all cases

Hope this helps


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

Ah - I didn't see that! Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jun 2007)

SW will not cut you off JB because of your pregnancy. They will facilitate you in whatever way they can to ensure you have continuity of payment. Talk to them in the local office if you are worried about it.


----------



## deem (13 Jun 2007)

would you not try to claim maternity benefit prior to having baby, not exactly sure what conditions but think for 2007 if employed in 2005 you may be entitled, this would maintin your availability to JB(NOT sure if its JB or JA that is capped time wise) for longer but would have to apply at lease a month prior to mat leave starting which has to be minimum two weeks prior to due date.

Maybe talk to some one at citizens advice or social welfare office


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jun 2007)

Deem, you have to be in employment  prior to Maternity Benefit to get it....


----------

